# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  International Shippers

## SteveB

Good Morning,
I'm looking for quotes for shipping an exhibit back to lenders in the US, the UK and Switzerland.  They would need to handle customs, and unpack and prepare a condition report upon delivery.
Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance,
Steve

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Although as an organization PACCIN can't recommend specific companies one resource you can always go to is ICEFAT which is a trade organization of international Art Service Providers. There are other major national companies like Artexfas that should also be able to help you out. Most companies provide a list of their services on their websites.

----------


## Timbcrating

You can contact to Alternative Custom Crating, they provide the excellence services at reasonable rates.

Feel free to visit their website and put the enquiry for the quotation, the company will get in your touch.

Website:

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

This company despite prior warnings has repeatedly violated the ethical standards of this website, this organization, and this community. In a first-ever case, PACCIN will not be deleting this message (only the link that they attached in order to promote their financial interests) and instead this post will remain on the website as an example of exactly the kind of behavior that we think should make institutions and individuals wary of statements posted on the internet. 
This organization is banned from any further participation on this website.

----------

